# Prevent "pwcview" changing entire monitor screen when clicking on "pwcview" window.



## First_Law_of_Unix (Aug 22, 2022)

Hello,

I have plenty of HDMI to USB 3.0 capture cards plugged into FreeBSD. I use "pwcview" to view the USB capture cards, works great, similar to "video4linux2".

However I am getting some serious issues with screen monitor resolution being changed by simply accidentally clicking on the "pwcview" window.
Is there a way I can tell "pwcview" to not change the entire screen monitor resolution when accidentally clicking on the "pwcview" window which shows the live video of the capture card?

I couldn't find any details on this.

It seems "pwcview" is using some sort of x11/xorg application.

Thanks.


----------

